# Microsoft Invests in Uber



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

*Microsoft Said to Invest Big Sum in Uber*

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/01/technology/microsoft-is-said-to-invest-in-uber.html?_r=0


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

On a personal note, I am a Windows Phone user, and I had to buy a cheap Android phone so I use the Partner app. When I asked Uber Support if they had any plans to make a Windows Phone app for partners, they said they did not, even though there is an Uber rider app for Windows Phone. Since Microsoft mapping is part of this investment, would it not make sense to expand the partner app, too?

Just sayin'...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I believe Microsoft has shit canned the windows OS for mobile. 

I believe they have taken windows phones from the network and the Nokia is now coming with android OS


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

Not quite true.

Last year, Microsoft bought Nokia's mobile division for over $7 billion (http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-closes-nokia-acquisition-2014-4), at the insistence of then-CEO Steve Ballmer. After the purchase, it was rebranded "Microsoft Mobile" (Those of us in the L.A. area may have noticed the Nokia Theater L.A. Live has been renamed the Microsoft Theater). Microsoft then made an attempt to get their foot in the door by flooding the market with mostly too-similar devices (19 devices in just over a year, as opposed to two by Apple, and three by Samsung).

This turned out to be a bad decision. Many, including some within Microsoft's ranks, questioned the purchase; after all, Google experienced a similar (yet far less costly) mistake when they bought Motorola a couple of years ago. Earlier this year, Microsoft laid off about 20% of its staff, mostly from the Devices Division. and wrote off a large portion of the Nokia purchase (http://fortune.com/2015/07/08/microsoft-layoffs/).

But Microsoft has not given up on their Lumia Windows Phones. With Windows 10 hitting the market, they are still banking on Windows 10 Mobile (note the rebranding) to be a part of the overall "Windows experience". New Microsoft Mobile devices will still come, but at a much slower pace, and they will fall into three categories: Enterprise/Corporate, economy models, and flagships for enthusiasts (http://www.zdnet.com/article/more-on-microsofts-expected-new-premium-windows-phones/)

Meanwhile, I just found out the Nokia has purchased Alcatel-Lucent (http://www.forbes.com/sites/greatsp...lion-acquisition-of-alcatel-lucent-explained/), which could bring them back into the mobile device business.

True, Windows Phone/Windows Mobile market share is low (hovering around 3% in the U.S.), and has been low for some time, but there are bright spots on the horizon, such as possible integration of apps from other OSs, as well as the "One Windows" concept.

No, I wasn't happy about all the doom-and-gloom news I'd heard this year, but Windows Mobile isn't dead in the water. Not yet.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I used a Nokia Lumia Windows phone for 2 years. It was a solid phone. Good interface and the Live Tiles were a nice feature. Limited Apps is the main reason I purchased and moved to Android.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I had a Nokia 1520. Needed something compatible for uber as well as lack of apps. 

The phone was the best cell I ever had. Integrated very well with my car. 

I have iPhone 6+Now. First time I ever had an iPhone. I hate it. Biggest piece of shit. Always turning itself off and rebooting. Auto correct is a joke. So slow. My Nokia 1520 was much quicker doing everything 

Only if they had the apps, they could give all of them a run for the money. 

Also, had a Samsung Galaxy skyrocket, better than the iPhone. Honestly, my iPhone is the worst cell I have ever had. 

My side kick was better and so was my Motorola flip phone.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

I have a Lumia 925. It's my second Windows Phone, and I will continue to use Windows phones. I find the interface very easy and intuitive, and it serves my needs wonderfully. Also Cortana kicks Siri's ass any day (Can Siri sing songs, tell knock-knock jokes, and do impersonations? No? That's what I thought...).


----------



## Ghostwren (Jul 1, 2015)

http://www.afr.com/technology/microsoft-to-invest-in-ride-sharing-company-uber-20150802-gipqp9


----------

